

Get Root access on Ubuntu - cyrilsebastian
http://buggingweb.com/2012/01/how-to-get-root-access-on-ubuntu-linux/

======
pan69
I've been running Ubuntu since the second release. I've never had the need to
log in as, or be, root.

~~~
cyrilsebastian
Ya! you are right you may not need a root password to perform all the tasks
and at the time of installation of wny application it will ask for the root
password which directly installs it.

What I want to convey is that when you have logged into root then it does not
always ask you for the root login password at the time of installation and can
easy perform functions like init to shutdown or restart via CUI

~~~
greyfade
Why does this matter? If you're performing several commands with `sudo`, by
default it will remember your password for several minutes.

There really is no good reason to log in as root except in exigent
circumstances.

If you think you need a root login, you're probably doing something wrong.

(And actually, `sudo -s` is not actually "logging in." It simply starts a
shell as user 1 with a sanitized environment.)

------
kirrmann
What difference does it make to use "sudo su" ?

